# Edge glue failure



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gluing together some 1" red oak boards 18" long and 12" wide.I ran them through my jointer first then lightly sanded the edges with 120 grit.They fit together well.I used tightbond three glue since this would be used outdoors some.I always use tb and have never had a failure so I know it's not the glue.I used 3/4" pipe clamps and cranked them down pretty tight.I used to use bar clamps but felt they flexed too much.Did I tighten these down too much squeezing out the glue? Should I not sand the joint so smooth?I would say too much glue squeezed out.:thumbdown:
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do not over tighten. When you do this you squeeze out so much glue that there is not sufficient left for good adhesion. Just tighten until the joint if firmly closed.

Sanding is not necessary.

George


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It is nearly impossible to squeeze out enough glue for the joint to fail (epoxy-yes, yellow-no). Sanding is not necessary. Is it possible when yousanded the joint was left dusty? WHat was the temperature when this was drying. I know TBII will powder up at 55ºF and will not work. I think TBIII has a lower temp, but not by much.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

It did get pretty cold,down in the thirtys.Dust is possible but the glue is still on both edges and very thin.This is just a step stool for my 80 yr.old mother in law.Thank God it broke on me when clamping the legs down.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Sounds like cold failure. The glue line should only be about 2-3 thousandths of an inch wide.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Leo and George, 
Thanks for your input. I never considered cold,The glue line was not even close to .002",it looked more like the first coat of wipe on poly. Don't sand or over tighten and watch the temps.
Thanks agan,
Rick


----------

